
Real Programmers Don't Use PASCAL - msoad
https://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/realmen.html
======
eesmith
This 1982 piece is a riff on "Real Men Don't Eat Quiche", which came out that
same year. Quoting Wikipedia at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Men_Don%27t_Eat_Quiche](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Men_Don%27t_Eat_Quiche)
,

> Real Men Don't Eat Quiche, by American Bruce Feirstein, is a bestselling
> tongue-in-cheek book satirizing stereotypes of masculinity, published in
> 1982 (ISBN 0-671-44831-5).

> It popularized the term quiche-eater, referring to a man who is a
> dilettante, a trend-chaser, an over-anxious conformist to fashionable forms
> of lifestyle, and socially correct behaviors and opinions, one who eschews
> (or merely lacks) the traditional masculine virtue of tough self-assurance.

In this case, quiche-eaters use Pascal, and Real Programmers use FORTRAN 66.

------
boznz
I do :-)

